# Hog or bear scat?



## childers (Sep 22, 2011)

I couldn't find any tracks. There were two piles like this. It looks like muscadines, but they don't look digested.


----------



## Dogsniper01 (Sep 22, 2011)

could also be coyote.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 22, 2011)

I say coyote its not bear or hog


----------



## broach0018 (Sep 22, 2011)

Theres also persimmon seeds in there as well!  excuse my spelling

Could someone elaborate the differences in bear and hog scat?


----------



## Heartstarter (Sep 22, 2011)

Its most likely not bear or hog because of the small amount of it. It could be fox,yote, coon or possum. I would guess possum. I always had trouble telling the difference between hog and bear poop. So my own rule of thumb is that if I find a poop and its between two bear tracks, its bear a bear poop. If its between two hog tracks its a hog poop. This isnt very scientific I know but its fairly accurate. But seriously, PM Dana Young on here and he will give a better answer on the differences.


----------



## mstew (Sep 22, 2011)

Yote


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 22, 2011)

Dana Young said:


> I say coyote its not bear or hog



yep...


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 22, 2011)

It is not bear.  I don't know about hog, I am new to hog country.


----------



## BigBoar (Sep 22, 2011)

Definitely bear... any bear hunter who has seen some bear sign should know this!


----------



## childers (Sep 22, 2011)

Each pile was about 9-12" long and about 3-4" wide


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 4, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> Theres also persimmon seeds in there as well!  excuse my spelling
> 
> Could someone elaborate the differences in bear and hog scat?



Hog scat taste more like a bacon.


----------



## childers (Oct 4, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Hog scat taste more like a bacon.



X2.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 4, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Hog scat taste more like a bacon.



so that should taste like fruity bacon


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 20, 2012)

Just so you Know Childers, This thread just came up a Google search for Pig Pooh

I clicked on images and THIS ONE(yours) shows up as PIG POOP!

I saw it and thought I had seen it before, thinking it was Yote poop.......ever find out what it was for sure?


----------



## childers (Jan 5, 2013)

It is definitely a hog. This current deer season we have seen a few hogs at Kennesaw Mountain. One big hog was being chased by a massive pack of coyotes. The coyotes were the size of german shepherds!


----------



## Sniper62 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have heard of a hog sighting at the park. What area of the park are they roaming? Also... are you kidding?


----------

